
Show HN: Conduit Intro Assist – AI that writes email intros for you - brdd
https://medium.com/conduit-analytics/intro-assist-f3510b95a194
======
pah861
This is so useful. Happy user of the broader Conduit product as well - it's
amazing to see what this team is building.

